# Herf in Newark DE?



## NFD929 (Nov 9, 2006)

Looking to see if anyone is having or interesting in having a herf in the Newark DE area? 

:ss:tpd:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

I think I could probably make the 3 minute drive. :tu


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I think I could make it as long as the date is open for me.


OH WAIT....Eric's gonna be there!!!!!


ummmmm.......maybe, ...ah......I have to think about it.











j/k :r:chk:chk:chk:chk

B:ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

cabinetsticker said:


> I think I could probably make the 3 minute drive. :tu


You're so giving Eric


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I guess I could swing over.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

68TriShield said:


> You're so giving Eric


He he.  What's a good time to call you today Dave?


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

I don't know what happened for this, but I would certainly be interested in joining sometime. I live in Elkton. Let me know :tu


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

HEY HEY HEY! We dont say "Elkton" around here, we say "West Newark" :tu


LOL! So when we smoking fellas?


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

RedBaron said:


> HEY HEY HEY! We dont say "Elkton" around here, we say "West Newark" :tu
> 
> LOL! So when we smoking fellas?


Trust me, I am always more willing to say I live in Maryland, than Delaware :tu But, that's just me :r


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

I'm in! :tu

Deer Park? I work Thu, Fri and Sat nights now so I'm usually left out unless I can talk people into a weeknight herf. But I'm usually up for any other night.

Eric? Chris? Anyone? :chk

Steve

P.S.PleasePM me if you end up deciding on a weeknight besides Thu.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Mondays and Wednesdays usually work for me.


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

Kepp me in mind when you guys decide. I'd like to join in if I can.


----------



## ade06 (Sep 3, 2008)

Anyone interested in a Herf on Oct. 4th after 3:00pm? I have to be at Widner until 3 pm, but afterwards I'm game.


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> HEY HEY HEY! We dont say "Elkton" around here, we say "West Newark" :tu
> 
> LOL! So when we smoking fellas?


How about one a bit sooner than Oct 4th, although I'm game for that. too. Say this coming Mon 15th or Wed 17th? Should be in the low 70's/high 60's.


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

The drier air has come through and it should be damn pleasant on the balcony at around 7PM. 

Any takers? How about Wednesday or "Little Black Dress" night?

Steve


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll be in as soon as I get over this damn cold.


----------

